# Question about ASA Unlimited Class.



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Is this class Known, Unknown or Half and Half???? Can't seem to find out on ASA website.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

All I know is that at our state shoot each year it is one of the classes that shoots totally unknown.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

all unknown low 12


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

As stated above.....all unknown....lower 12s both rounds......14s also in play


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

If you shoot in 1 of these ASA shoots, you should place in the top 20 cause that class only has 15-20 people shooting in it everytime!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

5ringking said:


> If you shoot in 1 of these ASA shoots, you should place in the top 20 cause that class only has 15-20 people shooting in it everytime!!!!


that's because those that move out of hunter become wimps and dont want to shoot with those that been in unlimited for years ..... just saying ....


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Whats the rules of unlimited? Never shot ASA, ready to go to Metropolis tho


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

2wyoming said:


> Whats the rules of unlimited? Never shot ASA, ready to go to Metropolis tho


Easy....any release.....any stablizer set up you want.....a ny pin setup you want......only get one gang site movement on the course...must tell your group your going to do it...any thing more you will need to call for a breakdown.....you can use a lense if you wish.... 280fps rule....all unknown...lower 12s an 14s are in play..


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Thank you bhtr3d for the answer given earlier about the # of shooters in the Unlimited class.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

There is some good shooters in the Unlimited class.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

5ringking said:


> If you shoot in 1 of these ASA shoots, you should place in the top 20 cause that class only has 15-20 people shooting in it everytime!!!!


Lol! Kip those are fightin' words to some in that class. AKA shoots with a gimp.


----------



## Droptine49 (Oct 21, 2011)

Never been to an ASA shoot, but am planning on going to Augusta next year. If I shoot a fixed 5 pin sight in the 50 yard max distance class at local clubs is this the same type deal? Thanks.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Droptine49 said:


> Never been to an ASA shoot, but am planning on going to Augusta next year. If I shoot a fixed 5 pin sight in the 50 yard max distance class at local clubs is this the same type deal? Thanks.


It will be very similar and help to get you prepared for the ASA. However there are some unlimited guys lurking around here that could help you more than I could.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

The difference between a wise man and an idiot is an idiot just opens his mouth. A wise man states facts when speaking.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Cool then from what I have read posted here we are all wise men. I see nothing but facts. :angel:


----------



## Droptine49 (Oct 21, 2011)

Is it a bad idea to just go straight into Semi-Pro open?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Its up to you where want to start. If I was just starting with the ASA and shot pins I would start in the hunter class and win my way out and move up from there.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Facts. Fl 22. La 14. Tx 25. Ga 23. Ky 15. Just stating facts.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Droptine49 said:


> Is it a bad idea to just go straight into Semi-Pro open?


It could be if you then decide to back up as you could only drop one class to Open A. Semi-pro entry fee is more than double Open A. They shoot the same courses. Some will say the better Open A guys would do VERY well in semi-pro.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

5ringking said:


> If you shoot in 1 of these ASA shoots, you should place in the top 20 cause that class only has 15-20 people shooting in it everytime!!!!





Logjamb said:


> Facts. Fl 22. La 14. Tx 25. Ga 23. Ky 15. Just stating facts.


He should have said _15 - 25_ shooters.......... Now go sit in the corner 5ringking!


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Droptine49 said:


> Is it a bad idea to just go straight into Semi-Pro open?


I would just enter the unlimited class and shoot the same ranges that semi pro shoots. Range C/D


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Logjamb said:


> I would just enter the unlimited class and shoot the same ranges that semi pro shoots. Range C/D


Who cares about the range it's all about the $$$$. You can win decent money in hunter class and the open classes. I see what the guys in semi pro win but I can't get my head out of me arse for a weekend to find out for myself. It is all about having fun whether you are shooting against 100 in hunter class, 15-25 in unlimited , 100 in any of the open classes or 60 in semi pro.

Call the ASA, pick a class and sign up. You will be glad you did.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Droptine49 said:


> Never been to an ASA shoot, but am planning on going to Augusta next year. If I shoot a fixed 5 pin sight in the 50 yard max distance class at local clubs is this the same type deal? Thanks.


I think augusta is gone!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

So I guess the class would be similar to MBR for the IBO? Fixed pins any release and no restrictions on stabilizers? 45 or 40 yard max?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes like MBR. It is a 45 yard class but most of the time they are on the range with the semi pros which is a 50 yard class, so have a 50 yard pin set just in case.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I will look into this class for sure


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

WELL WELL it looks like some of us here got some feathers got ruffled alittle

And yes SOME of us are speaking the truth.... anyways there are great shooters in all the classes, pick 1 and see how you stack up against them, whichever class you pick you will be shooting the same targets as the others in your class


----------



## Stiltner08 (Mar 12, 2008)

:boom:


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

am shooting unlimited in IL


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

Logjamb said:


> The difference between a wise man and an idiot is an idiot just opens his mouth. A wise man states facts when speaking.


A wise old man told me once "always remember boy the wagons that have the least in them rattle the most" this I have found to be very true


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

stickslinger09 said:


> A wise old man told me once "always remember boy the wagons that have the least in them rattle the most" this I have found to be very true


Amen brother!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't let thing happen to you. Make things happen for you.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Someone needs to explain to me why some folks have become puckered up over some of the posts. I haven't read anything that is off base...........


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I haven't read anything out of order either except ol 5 ring king not having his facts right. Lol


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

It is just my friends that I travel with to national events kicking me in the u no wat and all in good fun. If you think this is bad Kent,then you should get in on our group text each evening. LOL. Definitely not for the thin skinned.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Easy there uncle Larry (outbackarcher).. im just having alittle fun, oh yea logjamb- now that im in on the "group Text sessions" are a HOOT. Dont really jump in there too much on them but dang they are entertaining


----------



## Stiltner08 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think ole logjamb is onto something here. One big part of the game is to pick up sponsors. How do you pick up sponsors.....WIN. 1 in 20 odds where the winner shoots around even or just over or 1 in a 100 where the winner usually shoot about 30 up. You all poke fun. We'll see who the first one with a big bow deal is too. My money is on ole logjamb.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Logjamb aka shoots with a gimp, stay with ol Bowflake and he be somebody.


----------

